# Starting up Own Valeting Company



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi all, 

Has l am currently unemployed, and it keeps playing on my mind whether to start up my own business doing something that l am good at.. and that's car cleaning.. Obviously i need capital to start, but have been told that there are services and help out there. My question is what would you all recommend l do first, should l contact my local bank (barclays) to consider starting my own business? 

I would appreciate your help and advice at this time.

Lee


----------



## angelsguardian (Jul 8, 2012)

Depending on your age you could try the Princes Trust as they are excellent and probably much more likely to offer constructive help than any bank at the moment. Realistically without a business track record you're unlikely to get any cash out of a bank, if you're lucky they may open an account for you!
Good luck and push on to give it a go.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

angelsguardian said:


> Depending on your age you could try the Princes Trust as they are excellent and probably much more likely to offer constructive help than any bank at the moment. Realistically without a business track record you're unlikely to get any cash out of a bank, if you're lucky they may open an account for you!
> Good luck and push on to give it a go.


the princes trust isn't viable due to my age (38), so any other ideas at all everyone.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Start small, friends, cash-in hand, word of mouth etc, see what bites and then go from there.

I wouldn't worry about borrowing to purchase equipment just yet etc if it's not going to be worth it.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Farquhar said:


> Start small, friends, cash-in hand, word of mouth etc, see what bites and then go from there.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about borrowing to purchase equipment just yet etc if it's not going to be worth it.


Spot on dont borrow any money just as yet start small. There is no shame using a small pressure washer you dont need to go out and buy a kranzle ( nothing agaist them just saying) you could spend £££££ on kit and then you get no business. If your doing valeting what do you need? could set it up using your own stuff and just add on as you go. Its all about your work and price! if your work is good and your prices fair than word will travel and you get more work

All the best buddy


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd just use the stuff you've got and see how you get on , you can get enough stuff in a car providing that whoever your doing it for has water and electric .


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

To gain the banks trust and get potential aid in revenue from them you would need a tight business plan and in this game its not always that simple to create one that is deemed viable on paper though may well work in theory.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I bought the business I worked for,for four years.I had plenty of work for 2 people yet I was going alone and had testimonies from all regular customers that they would keep using me. I had a solid business plan as well but only one bank even offered to talk to me(Nat West) but they still needed me to put 50% of my own money in. Luckily as I was still working at the time I managed to borrow on my mortgage. This was before we had heard the word recession on a day to day basis and before the country was overrun with hand car washes on every other street. 
As someone has already said,if youve got a car then get the best equipment you can afford and advertise that you need access to water and power. Without sounding insensitive youve got nothing to lose at the moment but plenty to lose if you go down the borrowing route.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

If you really want to start up your own business, do a lot of research into your market, is their space in your area for another company etc, start out small as people have already said and set out a business plan that shows the bank you don't really need to borrow the money, they will be happy to help then.

Have a good look around ebay etc a lot of people have tried to start up a valeting business and quit, failed etc and you can pick up a van and most of the basic stuff a lot cheaper than buying it all new.

Also, what area do you want to go into? £10 wash and wax or a higher end service? the cheapo end of the market needs volume which is hard to get to start of with and the higher end needs time a good word of mouth from happy customers to really build up your reputation.

If it really is what you want to get into, start from what you have, and your car and do friends, friends workplaces etc for a a while and see if you want to do it day in - day out washing and looking after your own car is fun, but do you want to wash peoples cars that don't give a rats butt how it really looks as long as it looks "clean"

I know I sound quite negative but i have seen people start up their own business's in areas that they enjoy etc and have put of lot of effort and time to get fed up and end up in debt because they "glossed" over the negative sides of becoming self-employed, and being a mobile business the weather is such a pain its an area i have though about but worry to much about down time.

Personally I would see how much a small unit costs to rent and how much it would cost to get it set up for a basic detailing setup, then do your details for friends, relatives mates of mates and so on and get some good feedback that you could use in a business plan. 
Detailing is, i guess the area you would prefer to get into, and working to that i thing would be more satisfying venture.

Pretty sure that all makes sense, I tend to ramble a bit and a knackered after work

Take care guys.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I wouldnt even bother with banks,get a cheap van ( make it look nice )and some basic gear to start with,i sold my car to start up.

I now have everything i need including a decent van without any loans.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Defined Reflections said:


> I wouldnt even bother with banks,get a cheap van ( make it look nice )and some basic gear to start with,i sold my car to start up.
> 
> I now have everything i need including a decent van without any loans.


Just had a look at your site mate, looks good and well done getting a good looking business started without the banks having a hook in.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

the people saying use a car and ask to borrow water/power - why would any customer want to use a MOBILE valeting customer who needs the 2 most basic elements of a business?

thats like a joiner saying i will do the work - you provide the saw, drill and wood and i will come round and just fit it for you, whereas another joiner will come in a van, with the wood, cut it for them and put it up

get a vauxhall combo/citroen berlingo, a 2nd hand honda pressure washer and honda genny, a brand new henry hoover, a few 5 litre containers of autosmart - you would need to buy anything for years if you buy wise.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

mike13098 said:


> the people saying use a car and ask to borrow water/power - why would any customer want to use a MOBILE valeting customer who needs the 2 most basic elements of a business?
> 
> thats like a joiner saying i will do the work - you provide the saw, drill and wood and i will come round and just fit it for you, whereas another joiner will come in a van, with the wood, cut it for them and put it up


Penty of mobile detailers use a car and use customers power and water supply. 

No it isnt,youd still have to plug your own drill in to a power supply wouldnt you?

I,m not saying do this all the time but to keep start up costs down it would help while saving for the proper equipment.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Customers are always happy to plug a ext cable in ( i rarely use my genny),for water i bought a £30 ibc water tank when i started (but you need a bigish van).

Or just use water butts filled up and secured in the back of a small van.

Sett up very cheap and give it a go,trust me you dont want a bank loan hanging over you.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Leopold said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has l am currently unemployed, and it keeps playing on my mind whether to start up my own business doing something that l am good at.. and that's car cleaning.. Obviously i need capital to start, but have been told that there are services and help out there. My question is what would you all recommend l do first, should l contact my local bank (barclays) to consider starting my own business?
> 
> ...


Some parts of the country do have schemes to help unemployed set up their own businesses. I would ask your local Unemployment Office for any advice they can offer.


----------



## Stason (Jul 15, 2012)

before you even get any products or even start purchasing equipment you need to set up a business name, start working out costs and also budgeting what you need to charge clients to make a profit and think of a business plan.

Next thing would be setting up adverts in the paper, on the internet try hitting some car owners clubs, get the word around.

start taking bookings in 2-3 months in advance EVEN if you haven't got your products and equipment, once you have confirmed bookings you get a rough idea how many clients and a profit margin for the next 4 months dependable on bookings. if it all goes to s*** you can always cancel.

The reason you should do this if you do approach the bank for a loan you can show them the bookings and this gives you an extremely good leverage for an investment and you can mark up how much you'd be able to pay back monthly on the loans.

Once you got your loan you can set up your website and really start organizing your customers and get going.

Be SURE to make every customer feel an individual and offer a discount on the next service, this way you retain existing customers and build a good customer base.

Every detailer does the same job and varies in products you need to offer a unique selling point and the best is being the local detailer that's friendly that someone can trust and always use and most importantly recommend.

If you need any business tips/tricks drop me a pm mate, i don't do it for a living but i can explain how to get you set up and help with the budgeting side of the business.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Having run a valeting business for 14 years now,I can tell you people don't want a valet organised for 3 months time. Its usually wanted on a “right here,right now” basis. Plenty can happen in that few months between someone setting up and starting eg another valeter can come alomg and take the work if they are already established.


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

I would avoid bank loans or any types of loan IMO. Start small buy only the basic's, advertise locally, confront your local newspaper mine are doing free write ups with local start-up businesses to help them and support local businesses, great way to get your name out there.

Yola are doing free domain name and web hosting for 1 year, another great saving gives you time to get on the internet and noticed, you can upgrade at anytime.

Facebook is also another way of advertising, I found no end of work through mine and my local "For sale page's"

Word of mouth still the most effective IMO, so make sure you go that extra mile and people will soon start recommending you and returning.

As for water, electric and transport, some people may agree or disagree but I still use my own car (fits all I need in including pressure washer, wet/dry vacuum, polisher etc), as you are starting up you don't want to be spending out double on insurance, tax, fuel do it all from one until you have enough funding, source for water and electric many do provide their own but again I still use the clients and I have never had an issue with that, some of them are aware of this and know other local businesses who provide their own but still prefer to use me due to better workmanship. Again once you have enough funding you can look into water tanks, petrol pressure washers etc etc..

Only buy the basic chemicals, I have used Autosmart for all mine and always get a good deal from my franchise and freebies too. They're prices are some of the best in the industry anyhow you can't go wrong.

I do valeting as a second job, I still use my own car, and the customers water and electricity but have never had any issues and in time I will consider a van and providing own water and electric but at the moment it isn't financially possible, I refuse to consider loans and would rather use my full-time wages to buy and grow my valeting business. I hate turning away work but it's happened.

Slowly build it up, if all else fails at least you will have plenty of gear for your own car, friends, family (oh yeah they're good earners too!) :thumb:

Everyone had to start somewhere.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

As other have said, work your way up and test the water. I have found that offering something a bit different tends to grab the customers attention. There are so many £5 car washes now that you need to be able to show customers (quickly) why they should be paying the extra for you, obviously all of us here know why, but our customers sometimes don't, think outside the box on your name, services, what you offer etc. Paying for everything with your own cash can seem like a struggle at first as you feel like you're never making anything, but at least when you have bought everything you need you can relax knowing that you have no loans to pay, and that the money you earn from then on is yours, not a loan companies. Also no matter how small you are, invest in insurance, for the sake of a couple hundred quid, it's well worth it even if you don't make mistakes it's still good advertising as the customers like to know they are placing their car in safe hands (another feature to attract them to you as opposed to the roadside washes). Whatever you decide to do, good luck!!!!


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Leopold said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has l am currently unemployed, and it keeps playing on my mind whether to start up my own business doing something that l am good at.. and that's car cleaning.. Obviously i need capital to start, but have been told that there are services and help out there. My question is what would you all recommend l do first, should l contact my local bank (barclays) to consider starting my own business?
> 
> ...


I would say before you speak to anyone who may help with money you should decide exactly what you want to offer, for example where you are according to the page (Milton Keynes) we have more hand car washes than anywhere else I know, ok they are not all lambs wool wash mitt type ones but for average joe they are very very good and most are very happy with what they get for £5, I would avoid trying to compete with them!

Business plan should be drafted before you talk money make sure know every last detail of what you offer for what price, even down to how long a job will take on small, medium and large cars, what and how much product will be used per vehicle. The more information on costings, time on cars ect the more likely you are to convince people you are worth investing in. Also work out what your overall profit will be on one vehicle. I'm sure everyone else will and has said it but before looking for investment you literally need to know every piece of info. Evidence of this also.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

dcj said:


> Having run a valeting business for 14 years now,I can tell you people don't want a valet organised for 3 months time. Its usually wanted on a "right here,right now" basis. Plenty can happen in that few months between someone setting up and starting eg another valeter can come alomg and take the work if they are already established.


100% Agree with this - how you start your business is crucial - certainly from a reputation point of view.
Please dont go down the route of "if it all goes pearshaped I can just cancel etc etc"
Every single time you come into contact with anyone to promote or discuss your business let alone actually do a job you are planting a seed with that person in the hope that they will number 1 use your services and number 2 tell 5 people how great you were.
This seed planting or word of mouth promotion will be the lifeblood of your business and bring you more regular custom than any advert.

Advertising - leaflets etc have their place and they are important for any start up but you can always change the text or font or price on a leaflet.

You cannot restart a bad reputation - first impressions count in this business and if you give that the respect its due and look after your customers they will look after you.

All the very best


----------



## Stason (Jul 15, 2012)

when i said cancel i didn't mean

" hi...yeah i cant do you car, bye"

more like

" hi...it will be difficult to do your car that day can we arrange a date closer/later to then"

I'm not familiar with valeting as i have never embarked on that venture, but surely securing some work before you buy goods and equipment is essential?


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Stason said:


> when i said cancel i didn't mean
> 
> " hi...yeah i cant do you car, bye"
> 
> ...


By no means am I having a pop - everyones opinion is open to helping of course.

IN this game it is unrealistic to have too many valeting jobs booked to far in advance and you really need to be ready to service what is asked of you at short notice due to the inconsistencies of the workflow/ weather etc etc

Proper detailing is a bit different but valeting is a more reactive market.
My only point is that you do not get second chances at first impressions.

Suppose its why the "try it part time" first advice comes up so often which is great advice - just not always possible for people to do given their own situation.

Interested to see what is decided...........


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I started my own valeting business over 5 yrs ago, I did get a small loan from the princes trust ( few hundred pounds) I used my car and did do up until a year ago when I bought a van & kitted it out with a tank as I had alot of work I couldnt turn down we're in need own power & lots of water, anyway I had 50L of water in 2 barrels used customers elec, and canvassed alot and I still 50% of the work I did today as I did on my 1st day, as with others comments count the cost plan etc, beg and borrow equuptment & chemicals if poss to start but be very fussy & do a good job.


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

some excellent advice on here, this is somthing iam doing currently website domain purchased,van in the pipeline already have most equipment that i will need and have a done a couple of free details in the hope word of mouth will bring me more custom


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

cossienuts said:


> some excellent advice on here, this is somthing iam doing currently website domain purchased,van in the pipeline already have most equipment that i will need and have a done a couple of free details in the hope word of mouth will bring me more custom


Good for you - what area are you in?

Can I politely urge the entreupeneurs to keep us posted of their progress....a lot of threads across forums of start ups but sadly not a lot of updates - share the successes so we can all wish you well.

I know you will be up to your hairy armpits in suds and wax (hopefully) the first few months of getting the business going but a 5 min update would be appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Barnyh (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello mate, I really admire anyone starting their own business and having the drive to make it work.

If you want to go down the sole trader route and do things by the book then you'll need to register with hmrc using form SA1 (you can download it from the hmrc website).

If you do start to purchase equipment no matter how big or small make sure you record and hang on to your receipts. You'll need to keep track of your sales and expenses and you pay tax on the profit, it's not always as simple as that of course but hope that helps.

Good luck in your venture fella.

Barny


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

You don’t need a loan etc. Just get things bit by bit. I set up my first Valeting Business when i was 16. No help just worked by ass off to get everything i have today.

I'm one of the youngest detailers in the game (only 24) and everything i have today is down to hard work. No help, just had another job to help me get the money to start up.

Now i have a unit, vans, all the equipment and products I’d ever need.

But, you also need to look at things like insurance, good equipment as the cheap stuff will break when you don’t have the money to replace. And as said before each month is different, new chaps popping up every week charging silly money and then your left trying to fill your diary. 

But, all in all good luck!

ATB
Nick


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Nick_CD said:


> You don't need a loan etc. Just get things bit by bit. I set up my first Valeting Business when i was 16. No help just worked by ass off to get everything i have today.
> 
> I'm one of the youngest detailers in the game (only 24) and everything i have today is down to hard work. No help, just had another job to help me get the money to start up.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, you say you worked hard to buy all you need (equipment, vans, insurance etc) what job were you doing at the time to build your business? were you putting money aside each week?

Did you buy your first van, or finance it?

I'm going down the same route as you as we speak, I have registered the business, kept all my receipts, to be honest what I have earn't so far as gone back on chemicals so not really had enough to save up for a van yet as I have been using my wages from my job to buy chemicals, equipment and so on. But once I have all that I will be putting money aside for a van.

How long did it take you to achieve what you have today?

Chris


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

BellUK said:


> If you don't mind me asking, you say you worked hard to buy all you need (equipment, vans, insurance etc) what job were you doing at the time to build your business? were you putting money aside each week?
> 
> Did you buy your first van, or finance it?
> 
> ...


I started off using my car, bought a cheep Escort van (£400) ran it for a year and then saved for the first combo then changed from there.

Nothing i have is on finance as i dont really believe in it (house aside).

When i first stared i was running a valeting bay, then working at a Pizza place at nights and at weekends id have a Market stall selling Goods. Then i got into the fire service (part time) and that how i started saving.

So far its just short of 10 years to get everything going strong. But its still an unpredictable business. I did own a car care company too which helped and sold that last year (CleanMitts).

But you don't have to have everything all singing and dancing. I'd love a Caddy van but i cant justify spending the extra money when the Blue Combo i have now does the same job at a fraction of the price. Its the chaps who start with everything expensive, 3,4,5,6K in debt before they start and then having to have bigger overheads which kills them. Start small, no overheads other than a van, insurance and products.

Worked for me. There are plenty of guys older than me who more than likely think i have had hand outs to get what i have today. Thats not the case. I believe in hard work and high quality. Everything else will follow. :driver:

ATB
Nick


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Nick_CD said:


> I started off using my car, bought a cheep Escort van (£400) ran it for a year and then saved for the first combo then changed from there.
> 
> Nothing i have is on finance as i dont really believe in it (house aside).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I also believe in hard work I feel if I do build the business up myself I have nobody to thank apart from myself and I feel the achievement will feel better. Even if it takes me years.

You will always come across those people who think "Oh bet he was handed that on a plate, mummy or daddy" but they don't know the story or what you went through to achieve what you have today.

I'm just going to take each month as it comes and slowly progress and buy the stuff I need, once I have the basic's I will go onto saving for a van, I want to avoid finance otherwise I'll be paying for finance and insurance monthly which can be expensive.

But I have considered saving until I have enough out right for a van and insurance for at least 1 year.

Chris


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Bank Of Dave!

i mean "Bank on Dave" lol


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

Some great advise here, business insurance popped up a few times while reading. im just wondering who people are insured by and if you dont mind how much it costs approx.
Cheers


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

octobersown said:


> Some great advise here, business insurance popped up a few times while reading. im just wondering who people are insured by and if you dont mind how much it costs approx.
> Cheers


I,m insured with Coversure who are a site sponsor and are very helpful and easy to understand,costs will vary depending on cover required,age etc so probably better to get a quote from them.


----------

